# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.05 Released

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro V1.05 Release  [11 JULY 2016]  Description :   *eMMC Pro V1.05 Released* Release Notes:  * News :*   *Showing Partitions available in ON/OFF mode*  You can ON/OFF by ticking the partition tick.While it is ON you can write partition by partition. Save partition from dump . *Experienced / Advances users can extract partitions from dump files*  *Support Page:*Samsung GT-I9190 Full Dump Uploaded [ Fixed Corrupt File ]Samsung GT-I9190 USER Dump Uploaded [ Fixed Corrupt File ] You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

